# Are University Fees Tax Deductible?



## zoe (10 Mar 2006)

If I do a university degree with a reputable and fully accredited university (the university being in the UK) by correspondence course, would any of the fees charged by the university be tax deductible?

Thanks


----------



## Sherman (10 Mar 2006)

Not sure about fees paid to UK colleges, but you are eligible for some courses here.

Take a look at [broken link removed] Good luck with the studies!


----------



## xeresod (10 Mar 2006)

Only certain institutions and courses qualify. Here's a leaflet [broken link removed] which gives basic information but you would really need to call or email Revenue and give them the specific details relating to your course and they can check if it is on the approved list of colleges and courses.


----------



## quinno (10 Mar 2006)

I'm doing a post-grad a Reading University, got tax relief on that although it's not on the approved list. I think they will give reflief on university courses studied in all EU member states, provided it's recognized university.


----------



## zoe (10 Mar 2006)

Thanks for the link!

It looks like it might at least be a possibility as it states in that link that approved colleges can be...

"A college or institution of higher education in any other EU Member State providing distance education in this State, which provides courses approved for the Higher Education Grants Scheme (this includes the Open University)."

I'll enquire further about it...Thanks!


----------



## zoe (10 Mar 2006)

Thanks quinno - were you there full/part time, or were you doing a correspondence course?

As it was correspondence degree courses I am interested in.  Thanks


----------



## lucylou (10 Mar 2006)

if its Open University then yes you can claim tax


----------

